# GOSH swatches :)



## Zoffe (Dec 31, 2007)

I love GOSH cosmetics and thought I'd share some swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have more effect powders and eyeliners but couldn't find them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All dry eyeshadows and effect powders are used over ArtDeco eyeshadow base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I used homemade mixing medium. (1 part liquid glycerin + 3 parts water)





http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s286/udklit/2.jpg























All dry eyeshadows and effect powders are used over ArtDeco eyeshadow base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I used homemade mixing medium. (1 part liquid glycerin + 3 parts water)


----------

